# CFSCE DLN Networking Package



## buzgo (15 Sep 2016)

I wanted to get the word out on the street, for those of you with Defence Learning Network (DLN) access: CFSCE has created a series of introductory networking course packages and published them on the DLN, open for anyone in the CAF to take.

There are no course codes, no credit, the packages are intended to give an intro or refresher to personnel who want to improve their understanding of the technologies and protocols that are behind most of the systems now in use and being deployed by the CAF.

If you log into DLN and search for CFSCE NETWORKING, the first 5 hits should be the networking packages. This is accessible both on the DWAN portal and through the Internet.


----------



## JSRSith (17 Sep 2016)

I logged into DLN a couple of days ago and noticed all of my previous training history and completed courses have vanished. 
Do you know if this is common for everyone after the website update or do you think I need to contact admins at DLN and have it looked in too?


----------



## bLUE fOX (17 Sep 2016)

This was the result of a system upgrade a few months ago. Any incomplete courses will need to be restarted, and depending on whether you or DLN submitted the course completion note through to the appropriate channels, you may even have to redo some of your completed courses.


----------

